# Incontro Galliani Gancikoff Giampaolo.



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.

Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.


La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

E tanti cari saluti.


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ho letto che parlano anche di Carli, ds empolese, giusto?
Se si sarebbe davvero tanta roba visti gli ultimi Empoli (cito qualche esempio: Paredes, Zielinski, Saponara, Tonelli, Rugani, Barba)


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Come volevasi dimostrare. I peggiori scenari solo con noi..

Finita ragazzi. Finita. Altra stagione che finisce a settembre.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...




Giampaolo e Carli DS.

Due pupazzi nella mani del Condor.

Tanti auguri.


----------



## danykz (19 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: Berlusconi ha dato mandato a Marina di completare la vendita*
*Campopiano in risposta ad un'utente non vede come un problema grosso il fatto che Berlusconi ancora debba dare l'ok*



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. I peggiori scenari solo con noi..
> 
> Finita ragazzi. Finita. Altra stagione che finisce a settembre.



Ma cosa non capite? IN tutte le trattative del genere ci sta una fase di CO-gestione, è normale tutto ciò! Comunque questa è un'altra conferma che ormai è FATTA.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere un DS un pò più internazionale.

Certo che passare da Emery-Monchi a Giampaolo-Carli è qualcosa di inconcepibile. 
Un pò come passare da Belen a Emma Marrone.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Sto Ganciokoso era meglio quando pensava ai progetti degli stadi

Che disastro


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

L'incontro c'è stato giovedì ma ne parlano solo oggi ??!
Mi sembra strano 
Caro Peppe ci risiamo


----------



## koti (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...


Con più di una decina di allenatori disponibili andiamo a prendere proprio il peggiore di tutti, il peggio del peggio.
Pazzesco.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Berlusconi ha dato mandato a Marina di completare la vendita*
> *Campopiano in risposta ad un'utente non vede come un problema grosso il fatto che Berlusconi ancora debba dare l'ok*
> 
> 
> ...



Si chiude a breve ragazzi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Almeno torneremmo ad avere un DS che lo sia sul serio e non solo per finta...certo che passare da Emery-Monchi a Giampaolo-Carli....vabbe tant'è....dovesse essere cosi buon lavoro a loro e speriamo in qualche giovane interessante (come i gia citati Paredes,Rugani ecc. accompagnati da qualche giocatore più affermato...)...ovviamente a patto di vendere ai cinesi...Per i botti ci sarà tempo più avanti.....io comunque non avrei gradito al milan nemmeno Sarri....ma ora pagherei di tasca mia per averlo...questo per dire che ho imparato a non partire prevenuto...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> L'incontro c'è stato giovedì ma ne parlano solo oggi ??!
> Mi sembra strano
> Caro Peppe ci risiamo



Eh vabbè...poi però scopriamo che alla fine hanno ragione. Ma dai su..basta con sta storia che Sky non ne becca una e solo Campopiano si.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè...poi però scopriamo che alla fine hanno ragione. Ma dai su..basta con sta storia che Sky non ne becca una e solo Campopiano si.



Campopiano sulla cessione ha preso quasi tutto 

Sul mercato non sa nulla

Sky e' palesemente in malafede poi ognuno la pensi come gli pare


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Ragiono con la mia testa e mi chiedo una cosa: come fanno i cinesi (ed i loro rappresentati) a conoscere tale Marco Giampaolo e tale Marcello Carli e, addirittura, ad affidargli la guida della loro futura squadra?

Boh.


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



un bel mix di bidoni presi da genoa ed empoli


----------



## TheZio (19 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Berlusconi ha dato mandato a Marina di completare la vendita*
> *Campopiano in risposta ad un'utente non vede come un problema grosso il fatto che Berlusconi ancora debba dare l'ok*
> 
> 
> ...



Grande notizia! Speriamo di essere arrivati al punto.



Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Almeno torneremmo ad avere un DS che lo sia sul serio e non solo per finta...certo che passare da Emery-Monchi a Giampaolo-Carli....vabbe tant'è....dovesse essere cosi buon lavoro a loro e speriamo in qualche giovane interessante (come i gia citati Paredes,Rugani ecc. accompagnati da qualche giocatore più affermato...)...ovviamente a patto di vendere ai cinesi...Per i botti ci sarà tempo più avanti.....io comunque non avrei gradito al milan nemmeno Sarri....ma ora pagherei di tasca mia per averlo...questo per dire che ho imparato a non partire prevenuto...



Non so come si possa essere tristi per Carli. Ha dimostrato di saper lavorare bene. Certo Monchi è più affermato, ma qualcon si ricorda cosa facevano Marotta e Paratici prima della Juve??
Uno era un buon AD nella Samp e l'altro il capo osservatori...


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Sarà sicuramente vero, ma a Sky non sanno come si scrive Gancikoff, lo scrivono Gangikoff reiteratamente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2016)

E boh, mi si prende male gia solo a guardarlo. Povero il mio Milan.

Riguardo alla cessione, bene, speriamo si chiuda al piu' presto.


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragiono con la mia testa e mi chiedo una cosa: come fanno i cinesi (ed i loro rappresentati) a conoscere tale Marco Giampaolo e tale Marcello Carli e, addirittura, ad affidargli la guida della loro futura squadra?
> 
> Boh.



Infatti lo ritengo inverosimile.

Sono molto curioso di sapere a quale consulente sportivo si siano affidati Galatioto-Gancikof-Cinesi, perché mi sembra ovvio che ci sia una figura di questo tipo a consigliarli.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente vero, ma a Sky non sanno come si scrive Gancikoff, lo scrivono Gangikoff reiteratamente



Ahahahahaha che cialtroni

Questo è il giornalismo dei 70 euro mensili


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)




----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

Datemi del matto, ma io sono convinto arrivi Pellegrini con Ibra in caso di cinesi.
E continuerò a sottoscriverlo fino a prova contraria.
Giampaolo, co-gestione, tutto bello...ma non lo credo.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Infatti lo ritengo inverosimile.
> 
> Sono molto curioso di sapere a quale consulente sportivo si siano affidati Galatioto-Gancikof-Cinesi, perché mi sembra ovvio che ci sia una figura di questo tipo a consigliarli.



Sarà sicuramente un consulente pelato che gira spesso in cravatta gialla.


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente un consulente pelato che gira spesso in cravatta gialla.



purtroppo è possibile che si affidino ancora a Galliani, non lo escludo. Però a quel punto non ci sarebbe nulla di "concordato", si affidano a Galliani e basta.

Comunque anche Bee come consulente scelse Lucas, mi sembra una cosa ovvia.


----------



## patriots88 (19 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Datemi del matto, ma io sono convinto arrivi Pellegrini con Ibra in caso di cinesi.
> E continuerò a sottoscriverlo fino a prova contraria.
> Giampaolo, co-gestione, tutto bello...ma non lo credo.



ma levatevi dalla testa acquisti mirabolanti.

questa è una fase di transizione in cui i cinesi non sono ancora i proprietari e la fininvest stà cedendo ma è ancora proprietria.

fino al closing le cose staranno cosi'. quindi è inutile sperare in acquisti mirabolanti fino al closing.
quindi fino a gennaio.


----------



## LukeLike (19 Giugno 2016)

Ho la strana sensazione che pur di sbloccare la pratica cessione, i cinesi stiano assecondando le ultime follie di A & G, tanto quando si insedierà la nuova proprietà farà tabula rasa. E' una sensazione che deriva dal fatto che mi sono rassegnato all'idea che anche la stagione 2016/2017 sarà sulla falsa riga della 2015/2016, quindi non ho alcuna aspettativa, piuttosto ho attese per la stagione 2017/2018, sempre in caso di passaggio di proprietà ovviamente.


----------



## patriots88 (19 Giugno 2016)

che poi giampolo sarà facilmente esonerabile il prossimo anno quando si spera sarà avvenuto il closing e i cinesi saranno i proprietari.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma non vi accorgete che, con la scusa della cessione (ogni anno è una), stanno facendo entrare nella testa dei milanisti che le stagioni sportive non contano più nulla e che si possono sacrificare in attesa di qualcosa che arriverà (ma che poi non arriva mai)?

E loro, intanto, continuano con i loro giri di procuratori, lavanderie e polpette.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma levatevi dalla testa acquisti mirabolanti.
> 
> questa è una fase di transizione in cui i cinesi non sono ancora i proprietari e la fininvest stà cedendo ma è ancora proprietria.
> 
> ...



Io questo discorso non lo capisco vi giuro.
Fase di transizione? Ok, ma perchè Giampaolo e non Brocchi allora che era già nostro?
Perchè spendere 70-80 milioni per vazquez, pavoletti et similia se l'anno prossimo cambi tutto?
Il progetto lo inizi ORA...se l'anno prossimo compri i top player, quello che hai costruito quest'estate dovrà comunque essere servito a qualcosa per buttare le basi.
Non è che nel "periodo d'interregno" vale tutto e compriamo il peggio sterco perchè tanto tra 6 mesi arriva il papa.
O inizi bene o lasci la situazione così com'è a mio avviso...i cinesi non sono stupidi come avete detto giusto? Secondo quest'idea allora non sborseranno sicuramente cifre astronomiche per una squadra mediocre ed a corto respiro.

Le opzioni per me sono 3:
- rimane berlusconi (non credo)
- tutte queste storie su giampaolo ed altro sono false e faranno subito grandi acquisti
- abbiamo tutti sopravvalutato i cinesi ed il progetto si baserà su nomi che conoscono il calcio italiano, magari non di rilievo, come appunto giampaolo e carli e giovani promettenti come paredes, zielinski e magari saponara

L'ultima opzione non mi fa schifo, ma credo dobbiate tutti cambiare rotta se fosse davvero così.
L'ipotesi che paventate voi non mi pare regga a livello razionale. La storia dell'allenatore si può esonerare, i grandi colpi arriveranno a gennaio non sta su, siamo seri.
Se poi volete trovare una giustificazione alle parole di campopiano ed alle notizie fuoriuscite in questi giorni, allora ok, mettetevi pure a posto la coscienza


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Ho letto che parlano anche di Carli, ds empolese, giusto?
> Se si sarebbe davvero tanta roba visti gli ultimi Empoli (cito qualche esempio: Paredes, Zielinski, Saponara, Tonelli, Rugani, Barba)



fossimo l'udinese sarebbe perfetto..ma trattandosi del Milan, non sono cosi euforico onestamente


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> che poi giampolo sarà facilmente esonerabile il prossimo anno quando si spera sarà avvenuto il closing e i cinesi saranno i proprietari.



Quindi i cinesi sono ben lieti di mettersi sul groppone Giampaolo, Carli, Vazquez, Pavoletti, etc etc per poi cacciarli tutti l'anno dopo e rifare la squadra?

E quanto hanno intenzione di investire solo il primo anno? 400 milioni?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Si fece sentire tre giorni dopo la scomparsa, dicendo che era nella sua casa al mare... E lo fece a Brescia. Suppongo che da noi, alla prima partita che perde, dove lo tempestiamo d'insulti, questo cambia paese.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Mah, questa vicenda puzza ogni giorno di più


----------



## Isotta79 (19 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Tuttosport, per dire, l'ha scritto già due giorni fa dell'incontro Galliani-Giampaolo. E io ho un'idea, sarà Giampaolo allenatore anche se Berlusconi non dovesse vendere: secondo voi Galliani incontra Giampaolo senza avere l'ok di Berlusconi? Berlusconi starà dicendo a Brocchi "si si, tranquillo" e poi glielo mette nel culo come successo a Seedorf


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Per me la storia cessione finisce qui, non mi voglio più avvelenare. Che si faccia o no, se questi sono i presupposti, non sono più interessato.

Pazienza, non mi ero troppo illuso e fa meno male delle precedenti volte.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non vi accorgete che, con la scusa della cessione (ogni anno è una), stanno facendo entrare nella testa dei milanisti che le stagioni sportive non contano più nulla e che si possono sacrificare in attesa di qualcosa che arriverà (ma che poi non arriva mai)?
> 
> E loro, intanto, continuano con i loro giri di procuratori, lavanderie e polpette.



Noi tutti abbiamo detto che saremmo disposti a "sacrificarla" (che poi non è detto) a patto che si venda...non cosi a caso...e che questa intenzione a vendere si veda da un preliminare con salatissime penali e da qualche conferma in più


----------



## patriots88 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi i cinesi sono ben lieti di mettersi sul groppone Giampaolo, Carli, Vazquez, Pavoletti, etc etc per poi cacciarli tutti l'anno dopo e rifare la squadra?
> 
> E quanto hanno intenzione di investire solo il primo anno? 400 milioni?



sono una via di mezzo.
a parte che vasquez non lo considero un bidone (ma nenache un campione, ovvio. è un buon giocatore che per lo meno sa come trattare la palla coi piedi, cosa che attualmente al milan nessuno sa fare) ma tantè.

L'idea di giampolo è la classica via di mezzo.
Prenderebbe relativamente poco, sarebbe disposto a firmare per un anno e il prossimo anno se ne andrebbe senza troppe pretese.

poi se si riuscisse a prendere qualche buon giocatore pagandolo poco (perchè grosse cifre si è capito non ne verranno spese in questa fase) ben venga (tipo paredes-elsharawy lo farei tipo adesso)


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Vabbè, che dire. Preghiamo e speriamo nel miracolo. 

Tanto, per noi milanisti, il motto sempre quello: mai una gioia.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non vi accorgete che, con la scusa della cessione (ogni anno è una), stanno facendo entrare nella testa dei milanisti che le stagioni sportive non contano più nulla e che si possono sacrificare in attesa di qualcosa che arriverà (ma che poi non arriva mai)?
> 
> E loro, intanto, continuano con i loro giri di procuratori, lavanderie e polpette.



Ma sì, ormai è sempre la stessa storia.
La prossima polpetta avvelenata sarà il preliminare, quando lo firmeranno. Tutti contenti ed esaltati, mentre intanto arrivano Giampaolo e Pavoletti. 

Era iniziato con 300 milioni per mercato e marketing, Simeone ed Emery, Benatia.
Ora mercato col saldo negativo da decidere, Giampaolo e Pavoletti.
La nuova scusa ora è che Giampaolo è facilmente esonerabile. LOL. E per quale motivo dovrebbero esonerarlo, non ne potrebbero prendere direttamente uno decente?

Quando arriveranno i campioni e quando potremo competere per qualcosa, chiamatemi. Che a me di festeggiare per le firme di preliminari, di accordi sui saldi negativi, di esclusive e due diligence non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragiono con la mia testa e mi chiedo una cosa: come fanno i cinesi (ed i loro rappresentati) a conoscere tale Marco Giampaolo e tale Marcello Carli e, addirittura, ad affidargli la guida della loro futura squadra?
> 
> Boh.



E' un semplice "lascia fare", per come la vedo io, cosa potevano dire? _Gallià statte bono, nun provacce._
Purtroppo la faccenda è questa, Galliani sa che PUO' permettersi di prendere e scegliere anche questo allenatore, ciò che mi domando è come sarà il mercato? controllato? di un certo livello? fatto di scommesse come Paredes? penso che Galliani sia sotto pressione quest'anno perché comunque si _gioca_ il posto e dovrebbe essere il suo ultimo mercato al timone della società.
Dal fronte cessione invece credo stia andando tutto avanti, avete letto la data di oggi? si diceva dopo i ballottaggi, ormai è passato parecchio tempo e le voci infondate che vedevano un Berlusconi dubbioso non sono state confermate.
Purtroppo dobbiamo avere pazienza pure quest'anno, se non altro giochiamo solo il campionato e dovremmo avere le aspettative che ha il tifoso medio di una squadra che arriva da stagioni devastanti e da un settimo posto iniorante.
La metto in questa maniera: Giampaolo costa poco, non c'era la voglia di andare su uno migliore perché magari arriverà l'anno prossimo, vanno in scadenza in parecchi, compresi un paio di allenatori, si fa un po' di pulizia e si cerca di fare un mercato "concordato" e intelligente, forse è la volta buona che non ci propinano i soliti P0 a vuoto, solo per coprire il buco.
Ricordiamoci che stiamo per essere ceduti, ho letto vari topic sul vecchio MW e si esultava all'idea che potesse comprarci Squinzi, per dire, in un certo senso ci sta andando di lusso, inutile farsi aspettative per quest'anno, magari con alcuni giovani riusciamo a costruire una base interessante di giocatori e quindi una mezza casetta che verrà affiancata presto da un catena di alberghi di lusso


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Continuo a non credere ad una parola , Giampaolo ???? Dai ragazzi , i cinesi mettono li 1,5 milioni per affidare la squadra a GIAMPAOLO ??????? 
Non ci credo neqnche se lo vedo .


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' un semplice "lascia fare", per come la vedo io, cosa potevano dire? _Gallià statte bono, nun provacce._
> Purtroppo la faccenda è questa, Galliani sa che PUO' permettersi di prendere e scegliere anche questo allenatore, ciò che mi domando è come sarà il mercato? controllato? di un certo livello? fatto di scommesse come Paredes? penso che Galliani sia sotto pressione quest'anno perché comunque si _gioca_ il posto e dovrebbe essere il suo ultimo mercato al timone della società.
> Dal fronte cessione invece credo stia andando tutto avanti, avete letto la data di oggi? si diceva dopo i ballottaggi, ormai è passato parecchio tempo e le voci infondate che vedevano un Berlusconi dubbioso non sono state confermate.
> Purtroppo dobbiamo avere pazienza pure quest'anno, se non altro giochiamo solo il campionato e dovremmo avere le aspettative che ha il tifoso medio di una squadra che arriva da stagioni devastanti e da un settimo posto iniorante.
> ...



Ma nell'interesse di 'sti cinesi, non ci dovrebbe essere quello di avere subito una squadra in Europa? Gli va bene Giampaolo, assieme ai mediomen Vazquez e Pavoloso, che non entriamo in Europa manco con la wild card?


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma nell'interesse di 'sti cinesi, non ci dovrebbe essere quello di avere subito una squadra in Europa? Gli va bene Giampaolo, assieme ai mediomen Vazquez e Pavoloso, che non entriamo in Europa manco con la wild card?



Non è nell'interesse di Galliani creare una squadra vergognosa anche quest'anno, nell'interesse dei cinesi c'è l'acquisizione della società, ma per ora possono solo guardare, annusare e non toccare.
Giampaolo è un profilo strano, un allenatore non da big, ma tutti gli altri allenatori italiani non sono disponibili o sono molto simili o non gliene frega nulla di venire, i profili internazionali invece costano parecchio e in un certo senso sono pure scommesse difficili se poi sul mercato si fa la compravendita..


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

Mi bannate se dico "ve l'avevo detto"?
Mai preoccupato della cessione ma dell'aspetto tecnico - sportivo. ..
E infatti....
Ci siam beccati Gasparri e gli ennesimi burattini nelle mani di GallianiMangiafuoco


----------



## clanton (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non credere ad una parola , Giampaolo ???? Dai ragazzi , i cinesi mettono li 1,5 milioni per affidare la squadra a GIAMPAOLO ???????
> Non ci credo neqnche se lo vedo .



Giampaolo ha allenato prima dell'Empoli la Cremonese in Lega Pro .... non aveva fatto male con i giocatori che aveva (da Lega Pro) ...però è psicologicamente instabile ed emotivamente fragile. Sono comunque convinto che l'allenatore conta pochissimo e vinci solo se i giocatori sono dei campioni quindi metti in mano questa squadra a Guardiola Mourinho Ancellotti Emery e non ne cavi un ragno dal buco. Con i fichi secchi non si fanno pranzi di nozze !! Servono giocatori !!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Giampaolo ha allenato prima dell'Empoli la Cremonese in Lega Pro .... non aveva fatto male con i giocatori che aveva (da Lega Pro) ...però è psicologicamente instabile ed emotivamente fragile. Sono comunque convinto che l'allenatore conta pochissimo e vinci solo se i giocatori sono dei campioni quindi metti in mano questa squadra a Guardiola Mourinho Ancellotti Emery e non ne cavi un ragno dal buco. Con i fichi secchi non si fanno pranzi di nozze !! Servono giocatori !!!



Con me sfondi una porta aperta , io lo dico da 2 mesi ... A parte gli " allenatori " inventati da Galliani e Berlusconi con 0 esperienza un qualsiasi altro allenatore con un minimo di impostazione tattica de gli dai in mano una rosa in cui spendi 200 milioni farà bene per forza ... E poi se va male lo cambi anche uno all anno come fanno Real o Psg .

Comunque ripeto continuo a non credere alla storia di Giampaolo ..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non credere ad una parola , Giampaolo ???? Dai ragazzi , i cinesi mettono li 1,5 milioni per affidare la squadra a GIAMPAOLO ???????
> Non ci credo neqnche se lo vedo .


Se mettono 1,5 milioni è pure troppo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Giugno 2016)

OK va bene ho capito.. Galliani ha vinto di nuovo..
Aspettiamo l' anno prossimo sperando che si
concretizzi la cessione ai cinesi, nel frattempo prepariamoci
a questa stagione con una bella scorta di vasella perchè sarà
dura molto dura..


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2016)

Situazione confusa e imbarazzante.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma nell'interesse di 'sti cinesi, non ci dovrebbe essere quello di avere subito una squadra in Europa? Gli va bene Giampaolo, assieme ai mediomen Vazquez e Pavoloso, che non entriamo in Europa manco con la wild card?



E' proprio questo il punto: qual è l'interesse dei cinesi? Perché stanno facendo shopping non solo in Italia (vedi Aston Villa)? Abbiamo dato per scontato che visto il prestigio del Milan saremmo stati la loro punta di diamante. Comincio a dubitarne


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2016)

ma io non ho capito una cosa....se Gancikoff sarà AD e Carli DS....l'infame che fa???


----------



## kolao95 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragiono con la mia testa e mi chiedo una cosa: come fanno i cinesi (ed i loro rappresentati) a conoscere tale Marco Giampaolo e tale Marcello Carli e, addirittura, ad affidargli la guida della loro futura squadra?
> 
> Boh.



Che Giampaolo sia tra le peggiori possibili scelte possibili siamo d'accordo tutti, ma Carli è un direttore sportivo serio, che sta facendo le fortune dell'Empoli. La scorsa estate è stato costretto a cedere Sepe, Rugani, Hysaj, Vecino e Valdifiori e li ha rimpiazzati con giocatori che hanno permesso ai toscani di far anche meglio della stagione precedente. Con i mezzi che ha avuto a disposizione ha fatto benissimo.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mi bannate se dico "ve l'avevo detto"?
> Mai preoccupato della cessione ma dell'aspetto tecnico - sportivo. ..
> E infatti....
> Ci siam beccati Gasparri e gli ennesimi burattini nelle mani di GallianiMangiafuoco



E che dubbi ci dovrebbero essere? una dirigenza che costruisce squadre scarse per anni e viene da un settimo posto come potrebbe fare per invertire la tendenza? questo fanno perché questo riescono a fare, queste sono le loro competenze e anzi, aggiungo, così si sono abituati a operare e si sono nascosti dietro i successi passati, combo micidiale per qualsiasi squadra, se poi ci aggiungiamo la sfacciatagine davanti alla lucida evidenza che hanno i tifosi da un secolo, beh non mi aspettavo qualcosa di diverso.
Non è che Gancikoff > Galliani, con un altro al posto di Galliani non sarebbe cambiato molto in questo momento, ci vogliono i soldi e ci vogliono le competenze per riuscire a lavorare bene anche in situazioni come queste dove dobbiamo fare una compravendita dei poveri per finanziare i nuovi acquisti.
Se la cessione fosse avvenuta mesi fa probabilmente Galliani non avrebbe avuto questo periodo di stagna per cominciare a tessere la sua tela, ma come ho già detto quest'anno avrà la pressione addosso, quello che fa deve essere da Milan e non deve essere qualcosa fine a sé stessa solo per tirare avanti altri 6 mesi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Peccato, mi sarebbe piaciuto avere un DS un pò più internazionale.
> 
> Certo che passare da Emery-Monchi a Giampaolo-Carli è qualcosa di inconcepibile.
> Un pò come passare da Belen a Emma Marrone.



Va bene che la Emma non è gnocca come la Belen...

Ma magari a letto è più brava!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Se mettono 1,5 milioni è pure troppo



Perdonami , sono arrivato a casa questa mattina alle 6 . È già tanto che riesca a scrivere


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma io non ho capito una cosa....se Gancikoff sarà AD e Carli DS....l'infame che fa???



Infatti sono solo parole buttate lì , aspettiamo ancora pochi giorni .


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perdonami , sono arrivato a casa questa mattina alle 6 . È già tanto che riesca a scrivere



Ma dai, era solo per ridere


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma io non ho capito una cosa....se Gancikoff sarà AD e Carli DS....l'infame che fa???



Quello che muove le marionette. Come sempre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

La prospettiva Giampaolo mi sta abbattendo pesantemente. Se, poi, dopo Giampaolo arrivano i Vazquez e i Pavoletti, che si fa?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io questo discorso non lo capisco vi giuro.
> Fase di transizione? Ok, ma perchè Giampaolo e non Brocchi allora che era già nostro?
> Perchè spendere 70-80 milioni per vazquez, pavoletti et similia se l'anno prossimo cambi tutto?
> Il progetto lo inizi ORA...se l'anno prossimo compri i top player, quello che hai costruito quest'estate dovrà comunque essere servito a qualcosa per buttare le basi.
> ...



Spiegazione lucidissima e razionale. Alla luce di queste notizie e di questi nomi, le opzioni sono solo quelle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Continuo a non credere ad una parola , Giampaolo ???? Dai ragazzi , i cinesi mettono li 1,5 milioni per affidare la squadra a GIAMPAOLO ???????
> Non ci credo neqnche se lo vedo .


Il problema è che stavolta lo sta dicendo Campopiano, che non è il cialtrone di Di Stefano.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo è l'allenatore perfetto per i cinesi. Quelli del Pavia, però.


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io questo discorso non lo capisco vi giuro.
> Fase di transizione? Ok, ma perchè Giampaolo e non Brocchi allora che era già nostro?
> Perchè spendere 70-80 milioni per vazquez, pavoletti et similia se l'anno prossimo cambi tutto?
> Il progetto lo inizi ORA...se l'anno prossimo compri i top player, quello che hai costruito quest'estate dovrà comunque essere servito a qualcosa per buttare le basi.
> ...


 
Direi queste, con aggiunta cessione "finta" con soldi che rientrano.
In ogni caso pensare a Carli quando c'è Prade libero fa capire molte cose...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il problema è che stavolta lo sta dicendo Campopiano, che non è il cialtrone di Di Stefano.



Ripeto la mia idea , non sarà Il nostro allenatore ... E se lo sarà , sarà solo temporaneamente e poi dipende tutto dal mercato perché se fanno un mercato da 200 milioni farà bene anche quel cesso di allenatore . Se diversamente per ostinazione di Fininvest non spenderanno un budget alto di mercato farà male come lo farebbe un altro .
A questo punto mangio ancora M per 6 mesi e spero in qualcosa più a lungo termine .

Anche se RIPETO io non ci credo , per me in questo Campopiano sta prendendo un granchio .


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo ha una laurea in esoneri, è un fallito appurato.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma pensate davvero che Giampaolo venga preso solo per 6 mesi in attesa di Gennaio?

Magari verrà cacciato prima di gennaio (perchè, come prevedibile, farà pietà). Ma non pensate che il successore sarà Guardiola. Al massimo, richiameranno Brocchi...

Oh, sveglia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto la mia idea , non sarà Il nostro allenatore ... E se lo sarà , sarà solo temporaneamente e poi dipende tutto dal mercato perché se fanno un mercato da 200 milioni farà bene anche quel cesso di allenatore . Se diversamente per ostinazione di Fininvest non spenderanno un budget alto di mercato farà male come lo farebbe un altro .
> A questo punto mangio ancora M per 6 mesi e spero in qualcosa più a lungo termine .
> 
> Anche se RIPETO io non ci credo , per me in questo Campopiano sta prendendo un granchio .


Sono più o meno d'accordo con te. Il problema è che ci stanno chiedendo di aspettare l'estate 2017 o sbaglio? E a me puzza 'sta storia. Non è possibile che per colpa di questo cambio di proprietà dobbiamo fare un'altra stagione a metà classifica con Giampaolo e quei pezzi di sterco di Pavoletti e Vazquez, perché poi i cinesi potranno operare dopo il closing. Con 'sta storia di Giammer.da mi sto veramente incazzando.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

L'agente di Giampaolo è Tullio Tinti. Agente pure di Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera e compagnia cantante.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'agente di Giampaolo è Tullio Tinti. Agente pure di Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera e compagnia cantante.



Ah. Ora si spiega tutto...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (19 Giugno 2016)

Per quest'anno la scusa per fare l'ennesima stagione ridicola l'hanno trovata.
Al prossimo anno c'è tempo per pensarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma pensate davvero che Giampaolo venga preso solo per 6 mesi in attesa di Gennaio?
> 
> Magari verrà cacciato prima di gennaio (perchè, come prevedibile, farà pietà). Ma non pensate che il successore sarà Guardiola. Al massimo, richiameranno Brocchi...
> 
> Oh, sveglia!



Tutto vero ma questo tuo discorso non coincide con L investimento di 1,5 miliardi dei cinesi .

- O i cinesi non esistono 
- O Giampaolo e soci cessi non saranno il futuro del Milan 

Le due cose non possono coesistere perché uno non spende tutti quei soldi per poi non spenderli ... Uno non crea un fondo da 1,5 e poi prende i peggio cessi della serie A .

O una cosa , o l altra .


----------



## Dexter (19 Giugno 2016)

Se ai cinesi va bene Giampaolo allora è tutta una farsa, vuole dire che i cinesi non esistono. O meglio, che i cinesi sono Berlusconi.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto la mia idea , non sarà Il nostro allenatore ... E se lo sarà , sarà solo temporaneamente e poi dipende tutto dal mercato perché se fanno un mercato da 200 milioni farà bene anche quel cesso di allenatore . Se diversamente per ostinazione di Fininvest non spenderanno un budget alto di mercato farà male come lo farebbe un altro .
> A questo punto mangio ancora M per 6 mesi e spero in qualcosa più a lungo termine .
> 
> Anche se RIPETO io non ci credo , per me in questo Campopiano sta prendendo un granchio .



Pensi davvero che "mercato da 200 milioni" e "giampaolo" possano coesistere nella stessa frase?
O prendi Giampaolo e fai un progetto a lungo termine con giovani (vedi vecino, saponara, paredes, ecc) e questo vorrebbe dire che abbiamo preso un granchio parlando di milioni su milioni per il mercato oppure tutto questo gran parlare di carli e giampaolo si rivelerà una bufala.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma pensate davvero che Giampaolo venga preso solo per 6 mesi in attesa di Gennaio?
> 
> Magari verrà cacciato prima di gennaio (perchè, come prevedibile, farà pietà). Ma non pensate che il successore sarà Guardiola. Al massimo, richiameranno Brocchi...
> 
> Oh, sveglia!



E' quello che sto dicendo anche io.
Giampaolo mollerebbe l'empoli per venire 6 MESI al Milan?
Dite che City e Psg hanno fatto così? 
Premettendo che sono situazioni diverse, cinesi ed arabi hanno lo stesso modus operandi? Chi ve l'ha detto questo? Loro hanno tenuto gli allenatori già presenti e seguendo questa logica dovremmo confermare brocchi, non prendere giampaolo per 6 mesi.

O progetto a lungo termine fatto di giovani e grossi investimenti in merchandising/stadio/ecc oppure tutte queste notizie di mercato sono bufale.
Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'agente di Giampaolo è Tullio Tinti. Agente pure di Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera e compagnia cantante.


Stupido, stupido, stupido! Perché non ci ho pensato prima. Eccolo là, Tullio Tinti, uno dei fedelissimi di Galliani, se non il migliore dopo Preziosi e Raiola. Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera erano sue procure ma anche Darmian, Ranocchia, Pozzi, Pirlo, Locatelli, Kaladze...


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Giugno 2016)

Se I cinesi esistono non credo che pensano giampaolo per 6 mesi e un buon idea 
Cose piu importante pagare un allenatore 6 millioni in anticipo o buttare tutta una stagione
Non fa senso


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2016)

Il Milan giuovane e Italiano dei cinesi

Ci hanno fregato ancora una volta,ma si sapeva ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'agente di Giampaolo è Tullio Tinti. Agente pure di Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera e compagnia cantante.



Tac !!!!! MALEDETTO Galliani maledetto !!!!!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (19 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il Milan giuovane e Italiano dei cinesi
> 
> Ci hanno fregato ancora una volta,ma si sapeva ...



Solo chi voleva farsi fregare si è fatto fregare.
L'intera vicenda è paradossale sin dall'inizio, ma il tifoso milanista è così disperato che bastano due parole per creare convinzioni assurde.


----------



## Fedeshi (19 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> ma levatevi dalla testa acquisti mirabolanti.
> 
> questa è una fase di transizione in cui i cinesi non sono ancora i proprietari e la fininvest stà cedendo ma è ancora proprietria.
> 
> ...





LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ho la strana sensazione che pur di sbloccare la pratica cessione, i cinesi stiano assecondando le ultime follie di A & G, tanto quando si insedierà la nuova proprietà farà tabula rasa. E' una sensazione che deriva dal fatto che mi sono rassegnato all'idea che anche la stagione 2016/2017 sarà sulla falsa riga della 2015/2016, quindi non ho alcuna aspettativa, piuttosto ho attese per la stagione 2017/2018, sempre in caso di passaggio di proprietà ovviamente.


Quoto.


Admin ha scritto:


> Ma non vi accorgete che, con la scusa della cessione (ogni anno è una), stanno facendo entrare nella testa dei milanisti che le stagioni sportive non contano più nulla e che si possono sacrificare in attesa di qualcosa che arriverà (ma che poi non arriva mai)?
> 
> E loro, intanto, continuano con i loro giri di procuratori, lavanderie e polpette.



Ma dico,se dobbiamo sfasciarci la testa allora facciamolo come si deve,il giorno in cui questa trattativa tramonterà definitivamente allora potremo stracciarci le vesti ed imprecare a ragion veduta,abbiamo aspettato un anno Mr.Bee aspettiamo i Cinesi fino a Settembre,poi se salta tutto si molla la barca tutti insieme Schettino docet.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stupido, stupido, stupido! Perché non ci ho pensato prima. Eccolo là, Tullio Tinti, uno dei fedelissimi di Galliani, se non il migliore dopo Preziosi e Raiola. Matri, Inzaghi, Borriello, Bonera erano sue procure ma anche Darmian, Ranocchia, Pozzi, Pirlo, Locatelli, Kaladze...



Io, come te e molti altri, sono sempre stato super positivo riguardo alla cessione e, seppur in questo momento potrei essere preso per pazzo, sono ancora convinto che l'allenatore sarà Pellegrini e verranno fatti grossi investimenti.
Detto ciò, sarei il primo a capire la situazione e correggere il tiro in caso arrivasse Giampaolo...piuttosto non capisco la gente che pensa davvero a giampaolo per 6 mesi per poi vedere acquisti faraonici a gennaio.
Questa supposizione ha dell'impossibile, semplicemente non ha alcun senso a rigor di logica.
Oggi ci sono i ballottaggi e poi vedremo...arrivati al 30 potremo tirare le somme.


----------



## robs91 (19 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Solo chi voleva farsi fregare si è fatto fregare.
> L'intera vicenda è paradossale sin dall'inizio, ma il tifoso milanista è così disperato che bastano due parole per creare convinzioni assurde.



Ma infatti io ero scettico fin dall'inizio.La cordata fantasma,i rinvii,l'esclusiva senza penali ecc erano i tipici segnali dell'ennesima farsa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Io, come te e molti altri, sono sempre stato super positivo riguardo alla cessione e, seppur in questo momento potrei essere preso per pazzo, sono ancora convinto che l'allenatore sarà Pellegrini e verranno fatti grossi investimenti.
> Detto ciò, sarei il primo a capire la situazione e correggere il tiro in caso arrivasse Giampaolo...piuttosto non capisco la gente che pensa davvero a giampaolo per 6 mesi per poi vedere acquisti faraonici a gennaio.
> Questa supposizione ha dell'impossibile, semplicemente non ha alcun senso a rigor di logica.
> Oggi ci sono i ballottaggi e poi vedremo...arrivati al 30 potremo tirare le somme.


D'accordo con te. Prima di gridare allo scandalo, voglio aspettare che Giampaolo diventi ufficialmente il nostro nuovo tecnico. Tuttavia, se Giampaolo diventerà sul serio il nostro nuovo allenatore, io faticherò a credere alla storia di Giampaolo per 6 mesi, della potenza economica cinese a gennaio e della grande squadra per la stagione 2017-2018. 
A me piace ragionare sui fatti e fino ad ora i fatti hanno portato ad una cordata miliardaria con un progetto ambiziosissimo e una cessione vicinissima, ma se, poi, i fatti saranno Giampaolo (Tullio Tinti), Pavoletti (Preziosi) e Vazquez (Zamparini), tutto sotto l'ala del condor, allora no, mi tiro indietro e dico basta. Dirò basta, dimettendomi da tifoso e augurando la morte a Galliani, a Berlusconi e a tutta la loro stramaledettissima schiera di schiavi.


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

Esprimo un ulteriore ragionamento, molto pessimistico (e che non reputo realistico), ma vorrei vedere che ne pensate.

Berlusconi ha sempre detto "devono fare grandi investimenti, altrimenti non vendo"
Ora escono le notizie di Giampaolo scelto dai cinesi.

Se 2+2 fa 4, questo porterebbe il tifoso medio a pensare che forse la cessione non sarebbe la soluzione e taaac "meglio rimanere con Berlusconi, grazie Presidente che ami il Milan è stato meglio non cedere"

p.s. non lo penso, ma a questo punto potrebbe anche essere


----------



## naliM77 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora da Sky: nei giorni scorsi, a Milano, c'è stato un incontro tra Galliani, Gancikoff (uno dei rappresentati della cordata cinese) e Marco Giampaolo il quale è, dunque, sempre più il candidato forte per la panchina del Milan in caso di passaggio del club ai cinesi.
> 
> Con Giampaolo, al Milan arriverebbe anche il DS Carli.
> 
> ...



Quindi per voi è solo un caso che da quando Berlusconi è in ospedale, alcuni giornalisti abbiano smesso di parlare di "filtra pessimismo" per iniziare a dire e scrivere "arrivano Giampaolo e Pavoletti"?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Sto Tinti tra le altre risulta indagato per riciclaggio (2012).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Tinti tra le altre risulta indagato per riciclaggio (2012).


Purtroppo lo sappiamo tutti che Galliani, Raiola, Tinti, Preziosi riciclano denaro, ma purtroppo nessuno gli va a rompere le scatole. Mafie alla luce del sole.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

*L'Ansa ripropone con forza la notizia di Sky: Giampaolo e Carli al Milan se arrivano i cinesi.*


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Tinti tra le altre risulta indagato per riciclaggio (2012).



Sì, il riciclaggio dei rifiuti, con tutta la mondezza che ci ha portato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa ripropone con forza la notizia di Sky: Giampaolo e Carli al Milan se arrivano i cinesi.*


E se non arrivano, Brocchi?


----------



## ildemone85 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa ripropone con forza la notizia di Sky: Giampaolo e Carli al Milan se arrivano i cinesi.*



nella cordata fake c'è anche bee tacciboll, mi gioco i co....i


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E se non arrivano, Brocchi?



Sì, ovvio.


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa ripropone con forza la notizia di Sky: Giampaolo e Carli al Milan se arrivano i cinesi.*



Se Giampaolo dà la certezza della cessione... disposto a tutto.
Carli farà il mercato? la gente vogliono sapere chi avrà le mani in pasta (non nelle trattative) ma nello scegliere i profili giusti e i giocatori giusti per la situazione in cui siamo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2016)

Dalle stelle Alle stalle

E ora dalle stalle al letamaio più schifoso


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

Ok dopo aver scoperto che Giampaolo è uomo Tinti ho perso praticamente tutte le speranze.
La trattativa verrà conclusa, la cordata farlocca con passaggio fondo-società veicolo è il modo scelto da Fininvest per far rimpatriare i soldi senza che L'Espresso possa rompere nuovamente le uova nel paniere? Galatioto? Per questo giochino si beccherà una parcella un po' più onerosa rispetto a quelle abituali, oltre a potersi fregiare di un'ennesima cessione..
Per il resto avremo #italmilan, maialate di AG e tutto il resto.
Questa volta F e Marina saranno più tranquilli però. Il nano ha ancora il suo giocattolo ma le critiche se le beccano i cinesi invisibili...


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

Passare da Monchi - Emery (con Benatia e altri big) a Giampaolo - Carli (che farà la fine di un Maiorino qualsiasi) e all #italcessi.. È ancora qualcuno dà credito alla versione di Campopiano del mercato in condivisione fino al closing.
Ci vogliamo proprio fare del male.. Oppure mandano via anche Carli dopo il closing?
Vorrei sapere tanto cosa pensa @re (oltretutto il primo a prevedere un mercato soft fino a gennaio, notizia poi ripresa da Campopiano il giorno successivo).


----------



## Nick (19 Giugno 2016)

Ripeto, la cogestione è ovvia fino al closing definitivo, stanno vendendo l'AC Milan, non le patatine fritte. Attendete e abbiate fede.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

Cogestione da quando vuol dire "mettiamo dentro i cessi "?
Se i cinesi hanno intenzione di prendere il Milan e farlo tornare grande anche in fase di cogestione impongono qualcosa: allenatore o giocatori o dirigenti. 
Non ha senso dire : facciamo cogestione ma de facto decide Galliani è Fininvest


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Ripeto, la cogestione è ovvia fino al closing definitivo, stanno vendendo l'AC Milan, non le patatine fritte. Attendete e abbiate fede.



Ma la cogestione deve per forza prevedere scelte di basso profilo come dirigenza, allenatore e giocatori?
Non si può iniziare a costruire qualcosa di serio anche considerando le penali che Campopiano dà per certe nel preliminare?
Serve un DS serio, a cui dare pieni poteri e che possa scalzare AG. Monchi, Prade, Berta o Sabatini.. Non credo abbiano costi proibitivi nemmeno per Fininvest..
Oppure prendono Carli per 3 mesi per poi fiondarsi su Paratici?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (19 Giugno 2016)

Siamo passati dal "Voi comprate ma vi impegnate ad investire" a "Voi comprate ma vi impegnate ad investire come dico io".


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Ripeto, la cogestione è ovvia fino al closing definitivo, stanno vendendo l'AC Milan, non le patatine fritte. Attendete e abbiate fede.




Hai mai visto altre società sportive gestite in co-gestione prima dell'eventuale vendita?


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2016)

Non si poteva pensare di dominare l'empoli? Bene, ce lo compriamo!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Giugno 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Ranocchia Romagnoli Antonelli
Kucka Paredes Bonaventura
Vazquez
Pavoloso Niang

#seriebwebelieve


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2016)

Aridatece Mr. Bee


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Giugno 2016)

Mi sono rotto il c.... finchè quei due non crepano e non ne ho la prova certa non crederò più a nulla!!! e nel momento in cui creperanno festeggerò come se fosse una champions, a quel paese tutti i moralisti e i tifosi del nano maledetto


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (19 Giugno 2016)

Giampaolo e Carli.

Io mi do all'ippica.


----------



## Freddiedevil (19 Giugno 2016)

È il 19 giugno, il giorno dei ballottaggi. Che notizie vi aspettate?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Giugno 2016)

Gianpaolo... mio Dio... che vomito...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Abate Ranocchia Romagnoli Antonelli
> Kucka Paredes Bonaventura
> Vazquez
> ...



Dimentichi

_All. Giampaolo_

Sending out an SOS...

Voglio aggrapparmi alla mancata ufficialità, solo a quella.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> È il 19 giugno, il giorno dei ballottaggi. Che notizie vi aspettate?



Nel giorno dei ballottaggi mi aspetterei Emery...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel giorno dei ballottaggi mi aspetterei Emery...



Anch'io. Il grosso nome, forse, ti fa guadagnare qualche voto. Non l'allenatoruncolo di provincia recordman di esoneri.

O forse quella manciata di voti pro Parisi se li è guadagnati fortunosamente con la compassione da malattia, quindi chissenefrega del Milan e tanto vale dire la verità?


----------



## Edric (19 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto vero ma questo tuo discorso non coincide con L investimento di 1,5 miliardi dei cinesi .
> 
> - O i cinesi non esistono
> - O Giampaolo e soci cessi non saranno il futuro del Milan
> ...



Scusate io sono ancora nuovo ma, come scrivevo nel post di presentazione, vi leggo da un po' e seguo attentamente tutte le news che riguardano la cessione e mi sembra che questo sunto riassuma perfettamente la situazione.

Non si costituisce un fondo di questa portata per poi lasciar mano libera ad altri di farne quel che si vuole di questi soldi o per fare una squadra di basso profilo tipo quella di quest'anno.

Quindi se il fondo effettivamente si costituirà con cifre di questo genere dubito che gli scenari più cupi paventati in questi giorni si verificheranno non appena chi di dovere avrà la possibilità di comandare.

Piuttosto, visto quanto scritto e detto da una certa "stampa" in tutti questi mesi sono solo io che, nel leggere l'altro giorno della partenza di Galatioto e di un suo possibile ritorno non prima di lunedì si era immaginato che in questo periodo di vuoto si intensificassero e tornassero allla carica notizie ed interventi che, per un motivo o per l'altro, finora sembrano remare contro questa possibile cessione ? Ed eccoci qua


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2016)

Con tutte le notizie bufala e tutti gli allenatori e giocatori che ci hanno accostato....... 
Vuoi che questa sia l ultima o quella reale che si realizzerà?????


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Scusate io sono ancora nuovo ma, come scrivevo nel post di presentazione, vi leggo da un po' e seguo attentamente tutte le news che riguardano la cessione e mi sembra che questo sunto riassuma perfettamente la situazione.
> 
> Non si costituisce un fondo di questa portata per poi lasciar mano libera ad altri di farne quel che si vuole di questi soldi o per fare una squadra di basso profilo tipo quella di quest'anno.
> 
> ...



Perfetto , ottimo post .


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con tutte le notizie bufala e tutti gli allenatori e giocatori che ci hanno accostato.......
> Vuoi che questa sia l ultima o quella reale che si realizzerà?????



Sarebbe il colmo hahaha .


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2016)

tra berlusconi e galliani una cosa è certa: comanda silvio! quindi se sicuramente restava lui, teneva Brocchi ancora...l'ha detto 100 volte...quindi questo vuol dire che si va verso la cessione finale

riguardo al fatto della scelta di allenatori/giocatori mediocri,di profilo basso ecc si può dare una lettura così: i cinesi non possono/vogliono forzare troppo la mano nelle scelte per non compromettere la chiusura finale dell affare e quindi accettano le scelte di galliani...

è una lettura ottimistica ma credo logica...cmq vediamo il 30 intanto....se non c'è un vero preliminare io saluto tutto


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Aridatece Mr. Bee


Ah beh, non c'è troppo da scherzare.. Con mister bee siamo andati a trattare kondogbia, jackson martinez e bacca...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Giugno 2016)

Io sono CONVINTO che i cinesi vogliano assecondare le assurde richieste dei 2 pazzi per non far saltare il tutto...per poi farli fuori e prendere il controllo facendo una semi tabula rasa. Giampaolo riesco a spegarmelo solo perchè l'aveva consigliato Sacchi...e per gli stranieri Sacchi è dio quindi c'è da fidarsi per loro...non vedo altre spiegazioni...tutte le teorie fantascientifiche imbastite da qualcuno secondo me non stanno in piedi...Galatioto pagato,cinesi falsi, rientro capitali...bah...ciò che è certo è che c'è un fondo da 1.5 miliardi...ed è altrettanto sicuro secondo me che i cinesi avevano ben altro in mente, cioè presentarsi con i botti...ma se dovesse rivelarsi vera l'ipotesi Giampa lo vedo solo un modo per aggevolare la trattativa...tutto qui...poi ovvio sono solo mie ipotesi


----------



## Dapone (19 Giugno 2016)

Se i cinesi si presentano con Giampaolo, meglio per loro rimanere a casa.

Questo oltre che il pensiero di tutti è la linea di difesa che Silvio userà per giustificare la non cessione.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

*La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

in ogni caso QUESTA è l'estate per fare acquisti importanti. Non la prossima. *Cambiano panchine importanti * (in un colpo solo *Bayrn, United, Chelsea, PSG, City* e probabilmente anche *Real*... ovvero *TUTTE le big europee*)... e tanti giocatori sono in uscita. Non si verificherà di nuovo una cosa del genere. E' una congiunzione astrale fantastica per chi ha soldi e un progetto. Ma noi dobbiamo continuare ad autodemolicrci
Mangala, Yaya, Fernandinho, Nasri, Jesus Navas, James, Gotze, Jesè, Blind, Mata, Mkhitaryan, Benatia, Ibrahimovic, Sirigu, Rabiot.... senza contare altri come Tielemans, Pjanic (già accasato) ecc...ecc.. sono giocatori che partono quest'estate quasi sicuramente.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo.*



Il teatro del degrado.

Mamma mia che finaccia che abbiamo fatto.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo.*



Come avevo detto la settimana scorsa: il pelato sta facendo passare l'idea che siano i cinesi a volere Giampaolo.. Un genio.


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo.*



ma siamo su Gomorra?


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in ogni caso QUESTA è l'estate per fare acquisti importanti. Non la prossima. *Cambiano panchine importanti * (in un colpo solo *Bayrn, United, Chelsea, PSG, City* e probabilmente anche *Real*... ovvero *TUTTE le big europee*)... e tanti giocatori sono in uscita. Non si verificherà di nuovo una cosa del genere. E' una congiunzione astrale fantastica per chi ha soldi e un progetto. Ma noi dobbiamo continuare ad autodemolicrci
> Mangala, Yaya, Fernandinho, Nasri, Jesus Navas, James, Gotze, Jesè, Blind, Mata, Mkhitaryan, Benatia, Ibrahimovic, Sirigu, Rabiot.... senza contare altri come Tielemans, Pjanic (già accasato) ecc...ecc.. sono giocatori che partono quest'estate quasi sicuramente.



Ma scherzi? Questo è il nostro (sesto) anno di transizione 

La transizione più lunga della storia del calcio


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra berlusconi e galliani una cosa è certa: comanda silvio! quindi se sicuramente restava lui, teneva Brocchi ancora...l'ha detto 100 volte...quindi questo vuol dire che si va verso la cessione finale
> 
> riguardo al fatto della scelta di allenatori/giocatori mediocri,di profilo basso ecc si può dare una lettura così: i cinesi non possono/vogliono forzare troppo la mano nelle scelte per non compromettere la chiusura finale dell affare e quindi accettano le scelte di galliani...
> 
> è una lettura ottimistica ma credo logica...cmq vediamo il 30 intanto....se non c'è un vero preliminare io saluto tutto



Beh con Seedorf, Inzaghi, Leonardo (voluto in panca da AG per levarselo dalla dirigenza) ha sempre vinto il condor.,


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo.*


Boh. Ci tocca sperare che questo, dopo anni di esoneri e una stagione decente all'*Empoli*, tiri fuori la scienza. Il tutto con lo spettro di Tullio Tinti che aleggia.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Aggiornato.

ROTFL


----------



## DannySa (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Una volta che questo si facesse da parte per una buona causa.


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Non è più Milan questo, ergo non so tifa


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> in ogni caso QUESTA è l'estate per fare acquisti importanti. Non la prossima. *Cambiano panchine importanti * (in un colpo solo *Bayrn, United, Chelsea, PSG, City* e probabilmente anche *Real*... ovvero *TUTTE le big europee*)... e tanti giocatori sono in uscita. Non si verificherà di nuovo una cosa del genere. E' una congiunzione astrale fantastica per chi ha soldi e un progetto. Ma noi dobbiamo continuare ad autodemolicrci
> Mangala, Yaya, Fernandinho, Nasri, Jesus Navas, James, Gotze, Jesè, Blind, Mata, Mkhitaryan, Benatia, Ibrahimovic, Sirigu, Rabiot.... senza contare altri come Tielemans, Pjanic (già accasato) ecc...ecc.. sono giocatori che partono quest'estate quasi sicuramente.



Ma no, non partono quest'estate... Si fanno mettere fuori rosa e ci aspettano perché prima di Gennaio non possiamo comprarli. 
6 mesi di transizione in cui rischiamo la b, ma poi cambia tutto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Giugno 2016)

Se questi advisor internazionali sono tanto ebeti da farsi infinocchiare da galliani, non so che pensare...


----------



## kollaps (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Continuo a non credere a queste voci, ma vedremo... 
In caso di Giampaolo mi aspetto Almeno Paredes, Vazquez e Berardi... Anche se ripeto, penso arrivi pellegrini ed il mercato sarà di tutt'altro livello.


----------



## Edric (19 Giugno 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Se questi advisor internazionali sono tanto ebeti da farsi infinocchiare da galliani, non so che pensare...



O, più logicamente, questo è quello che la campagna mediatica di questi giorni vorrebbe farci credere


----------



## Butcher (19 Giugno 2016)

Finita. Praticamente rimaniamo così anche coi (probabili) cinesi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> O, più logicamente, questo è quello che la campagna mediatica di questi giorni vorrebbe farci credere



Lo spero con tutto il cuore... 

Ma quando c'è di mezzo galliani - ovvero uno che sono anni che riesce a scucire soldi al vecchio per ingrassare le sue tasche - non riesco che a pensare a peggio...


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2016)

Non so se credere che questi cinesi siano così inetti e poco ambiziosi o se siano tutte notizie buttate ad arte per preparare il colpo di coda del presidente, che annuncerà il suo sacrificio (tenersi il Milan) tra il tripudio generale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Ha vinto ancora lui. Non mi stupirei se diventasse presidente entro poco tempo.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha vinto ancora lui. Non mi stupirei se diventasse presidente entro poco tempo.



Sarà così.


----------



## Edric (19 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non so se credere che questi cinesi siano così inetti e poco ambiziosi o se siano tutte notizie buttate ad arte per preparare il colpo di coda del presidente, che annuncerà il suo sacrificio (tenersi il Milan) tra il tripudio generale.



Questa possibilità, a logica, ormai mi sembra poco probabile, si è andati troppo avanti ormai.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *




.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Non ci libereremo mai di questo tumore. Specialmente non con i cinafake.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Questa possibilità, a logica, ormai mi sembra poco probabile, si è andati troppo avanti ormai.



Però berlusconi ha puntato tantissimo sul discorso "vorrei vendere, ma devo avere la certezza che questi cinesi siano realmente ricchi e ambiziosi". Sappiamo bene che certi suoi discorsi sono studiati a tavolino nel minimo dettaglio (quelli preparati dai collaboratori, quando improvvisa ormai è un disastro).
Fino a qualche settimana fa, i cinesi sembravano una superpotenza, adesso sembrano usciti dal discount. Conosciamo troppo bene berlusconi, i suoi metodi comunicativi e i suoi teatrini. La cosa mi puzza parecchio...Sembra quasi si stia preparando il terreno...


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahhahahahahahahahaha

Ragazzi, non mi linciate, ma io ora spero nella non cessione. Vi immaginate, se questi cinesi hanno soldi, come li investirebbe il Condor?

A questo punto spero in non cessione e serie B al più presto.


----------



## Edric (19 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però berlusconi ha puntato tantissimo sul discorso "vorrei vendere, ma devo avere la certezza che questi cinesi siano realmente ricchi e ambiziosi". Sappiamo bene che certi suoi discorsi sono studiati a tavolino nel minimo dettaglio (quelli preparati dai collaboratori, quando improvvisa ormai è un disastro).
> Fino a qualche settimana fa, i cinesi sembravano una superpotenza, adesso sembrano usciti dal discount. Conosciamo troppo bene berlusconi, i suoi metodi comunicativi e i suoi teatrini. La cosa mi puzza parecchio...Sembra quasi si stia preparando il terreno...



Dipende da come la leggi però, semmai a me sembra che, inserita nel contesto cronologico delle altre dichiarazioni e proprio conoscendo le tecniche comunicative del presidente, quella dichiarazione rappresenti una ennesima conferma della realtà della cessione. 

Inoltre sul fatto che i cinesi sembrino usciti dal discount va anche notato che stranamente questo continuo "sminuire" arriva sempre e costantemente da determinate fonti, verrebbe quasi da domandarsi "Cui Prodest?" a volte.


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

Le opzioni sono due a questo punto:
- trattativa fasulla perché in realtà sono sempre soldi di B (la più probabile)
- teatrino pronto per tenersi il Milan.

L'idea dei cinesi pacco non la prendo in considerazione. 1 perché è una trattativa dalle cifre troppo grosse per attirare gente non facoltosa e 2 perché Fininvest mai e poi si sarebbe seduta a trattare..


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Le opzioni sono due a questo punto:
> - trattativa fasulla perché in realtà sono sempre soldi di B (la più probabile)
> - teatrino pronto per tenersi il Milan.
> 
> L'idea dei cinesi pacco non la prendo in considerazione. 1 perché è una trattativa dalle cifre troppo grosse per attirare gente non facoltosa e 2 perché Fininvest mai e poi si sarebbe seduta a trattare..



Con Bee hanno trattato e firmato il preliminare.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Spero che giornali seri come L'Espresso si muovano e, se ci fosse qualcosa che non va, facciano una bella inchiesta.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



Cioè fatemi capire.. il futuro compratore (Gancikoff) si deve alleare con Galliani per
convincere il venditore che sarebbe Berlusconi a far cosa? ..a prendere Giampollo?!?
ahahahahah.. comunque se fosse vera sta' barzelletta a me sto' Gancikoff mi inizia
da subito a stare sulle palle, sarà mica un' altro pupazzo..


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Con Bee hanno trattato e firmato il preliminare.



Prima che L'Espresso aprisse il vaso di Pandora.. 
Altrimenti quella "cessione" andava in porto..


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Cioè fatemi capire.. il futuro compratore (Gancikoff) si deve alleare con Galliani per
> convincere il venditore che sarebbe Berlusconi a far cosa? ..a prendere Giampollo?!?
> ahahahahah.. comunque se fosse vera sta' barzelletta a me sto' Gancikoff mi inizia
> da subito a stare sulle palle, sarà mica un' altro pupazzo..



Praticamente questo dovrebbe essere l'uomo dei cinesi. Ma è già culo e camicia con il Demonio.

Poi uno come fa a non pensar male?


----------



## fra29 (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero che giornali seri come L'Espresso si muovano e, se ci fosse qualcosa che non va, facciano una bella inchiesta.



Diciamo che nel caso fosse una trattativa-lavanderia sto giro le cose le farebbero in maniera impeccabile (vedi arresti in Svizzera con Bee).
Il mega fondo di sconosciuti, la società veicolo e la futura quotazione magari è il modo per bypassare tutto, perché altrimenti non mi spiego come un fondo da millemila milioni si presti a questi giochetti di SB e AG..


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahhahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Ragazzi, non mi linciate, ma io ora spero nella non cessione. Vi immaginate, se questi cinesi hanno soldi, come li investirebbe il Condor?
> 
> A questo punto spero in non cessione e serie B al più presto.



Questo è il piano di berlusconi e galliani, arrivare a farci sperare nella non cessione mobilitando i terroristi giornalai.
Non dategli credito dai...

Comunque, sono convinto che saremo smentiti dai fatti, e il mercato sarà soddisfacente.
Carli è una persona che sa quel che fa.

Riguardo a giampaolo io non sono così sicuro che sarà il nostro prossimo allenatore.

Abbiate fede ragazzi, l'importante è cedere e liberarsi dei cancretti Berlu e Galliani, una volta fatto quello si potrà ripartire.
Se il prezzo da pagare è un altra stagione di *schifo, dove devo firmare?

E poi pensateci un attimo: con berlusconi le speranze non ci sarebbero, coi cinesi invece si... quindi cessione tutta la vita.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Giugno 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Dipende da come la leggi però, semmai a me sembra che, inserita nel contesto cronologico delle altre dichiarazioni e proprio conoscendo le tecniche comunicative del presidente, quella dichiarazione rappresenti una ennesima conferma della realtà della cessione.
> 
> Inoltre sul fatto che i cinesi sembrino usciti dal discount va anche notato che stranamente questo continuo "sminuire" arriva sempre e costantemente da determinate fonti, verrebbe quasi da domandarsi "Cui Prodest?" a volte.


Non so...Per sicurezza, io mi aspetto il peggio.
Per quanto riguarda le fonti, è vero che sono poche ad essere affidabili, però ormai l'interesse per mediocri come Giampaolo, Pavoletti e Vazquez è più che una speculazione, e poi di recente anche Campopiano ha corretto il tiro sotto molti aspetti, compreso quello delle prospettive di mercato con i cinesi...


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Ansa ripropone con forza la notizia di Sky: Giampaolo e Carli al Milan se arrivano i cinesi.*



Non solo Carli, ho appena sentito che Giampaolo sarebbe fatta anche per Paredes e Saponara...


----------



## centopercento (19 Giugno 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non solo Carli, ho appena sentito che Giampaolo sarebbe fatta anche per Paredes e Saponara...



Vado controcorrente ma paredes e saponara sono 2 giocatori giovani e bravi e Carli è un buon DS, queste 3 sono buone mosse non da galliani. Ricordiamoci che pure marotta era stra-criticato dai gobbi perchè veniva dalla samp e ora siam tutti qua a invidiare la gestione della juve...


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Giugno 2016)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente ma paredes e saponara sono 2 giocatori giovani e bravi e Carli è un buon DS, queste 3 sono buone mosse non da galliani. Ricordiamoci che pure marotta era stra-criticato dai gobbi perchè veniva dalla samp e ora siam tutti qua a invidiare la gestione della juve...



Io onestamente preferisco Saponara a Vasquez, Saponara che ricordiamo abbiamo un % di una futura vendita, e Paredes che si potreve prendere per quelli 13 mln di El Sharawy credo sarebbe un affare.. su Carli non saprei, conozco poco, quindi non giudico.


----------



## The P (19 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto la settimana scorsa: il pelato sta facendo passare l'idea che siano i cinesi a volere Giampaolo.. Un genio.



esatto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (19 Giugno 2016)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente ma paredes e saponara sono 2 giocatori giovani e bravi e Carli è un buon DS, queste 3 sono buone mosse non da galliani. Ricordiamoci che pure marotta era stra-criticato dai gobbi perchè veniva dalla samp e ora siam tutti qua a invidiare la gestione della juve...



Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
volte Paredes,Saponara e tutto l' Empoli messo insieme, questi
sono i classici giocatori che tratta Galliani, oltre tutto strapagandoli..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2016)

Ma perchè il demonio non entra in politica e lascia perdere il calcio?

E' un genio del male, perfetto manipolatore e doppiogiochista, in poco tempo riuscirebbe a diventare Presidente del Consiglio.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
> che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
> Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
> Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
> ...



Se ci fossero i cinesi andrebbero da B e A e direbbero:" Quello che *** volete, ma domani mattina sveglia presto e noi si va a prendere James Rodriguez, mentre voi andate a prendere Benatia. Stanziamo 50mln a testa per il mercato + le cessioni, e da gennnaio è affar nostro"


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma perchè il demonio non entra in politica e lascia perdere il calcio?
> 
> E' un genio del male, perfetto manipolatore e doppiogiochista, in poco tempo riuscirebbe a diventare Presidente del Consiglio.



Eh, lì le polpette sono molte di meno.

Ma concordo, sarebbe il politico perfetto.


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
> che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
> Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
> Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
> ...



Ragazzi ormai mi sembra utopico pensare di andare a prendere i giocatori a suon di milioni. Già avere a fine calciomercato un centrocampo di qualità sarebbe una gran cosa.. Ricordiamoci che obbrobrio avevamo quest'anno a centrocampo..


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma perchè il demonio non entra in politica e lascia perdere il calcio?
> 
> E' un genio del male, perfetto manipolatore e doppiogiochista, in poco tempo riuscirebbe a diventare Presidente del Consiglio.



non lo voterebbe manco la famiglia
Giusto al Milan, con Berlusconi a cncedergli TUTTO, poteva acquisire POTERE e credibilità.
Basta vedere cosa pensa di lui la stampa e molti tifosi che credono che "Galliani con i soldi...:" e che quella volta che si era dimesso erano a lutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
> che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
> Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
> Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
> ...



Concordo.

La premessa dei cinesi e di Berlusconi è: tornare nell'olimpo del calcio.

Vazquez Saponara Pavoletti Paredes Carli Giampaolo......nomi da cinepanettone 

L'unico decente è Paredes


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come avevo detto la settimana scorsa: il pelato sta facendo passare l'idea che siano i cinesi a volere Giampaolo.. Un genio.



Bravo, dici bene.
Serafini ha messo in luce pienamente quello che sta succedendo.

Si dimentica che i cinesi non stanno per prendere il 100% del Milan, ma il 70, e che nel frattempo quel 30% di Berlusconi ha comunque peso, soprattutto agli inizi.
I cinesi caccerebbero subito Galliani, ma tra le condizioni di Berlusconi poste ai nuovi proprietari c'è proprio la presenza di Galliani (per un certo periodo di tempo) e la partecipazione di Barbara nel CdA.

I cinesi non appoggerebbero mai uno come Giampaolo, lo dovrebbero accettare forzatamente unicamente per il mercato concordato con Fininvest nella fase di transizione che separa il preliminare dal closing.

Sarà comunque tutto molto più chiaro dopo il 30 giugno.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ormai mi sembra utopico pensare di andare a prendere i giocatori a suon di milioni. Già avere a fine calciomercato un centrocampo di qualità sarebbe una gran cosa.. Ricordiamoci che obbrobrio avevamo quest'anno a centrocampo..



Sogna.

Il centrocampo è già fatto.


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, lì le polpette sono molte di meno.
> 
> Ma concordo, sarebbe il politico perfetto.



Che schifo d'uomo. Se e quando apriranno il vaso di Pandora sarà sempre troppo tardi. Siamo una società di riciclaggio..


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Giugno 2016)

Comunque c'è belinazzo a sky calciomercato quindi news in arrivo mi sa. 
p.s. Spero vivamente abbiano sbagliato ma nel servizio iniziale a sky hanno detto (un po di sfuggita) che Brocchi sarebbe il favorito dei cinesi.. grottesco


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è belinazzo a sky calciomercato quindi news in arrivo mi sa.
> p.s. Spero vivamente abbiano sbagliato ma nel servizio iniziale a sky hanno detto (un po di sfuggita) che Brocchi sarebbe il favorito dei cinesi.. grottesco



Volevano dire di Berlusconi 
Comunque su Sky hanno fatto una botta clamorosa
Giornalismo spazzatura che si fa pagare anche caro


----------



## Theochedeo (20 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Volevano dire di Berlusconi
> Comunque su Sky hanno fatto una botta clamorosa
> Giornalismo spazzatura che si fa pagare anche caro



Una volta non era così.. Da quando è arrivato Caressa sono degenerati. Comunque fa attenzione a ignorare Sky come fonte di notizie!


----------



## fra29 (20 Giugno 2016)

E anche i ballottaggi sono andati (malissimo per B).
Un altro Step decisivo superato. Aspettiamo sta dimissione/riabilitazione e poi la bestemmia gratuita non sarà più inopportuna..


----------



## ignaxio (20 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
> che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
> Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
> Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
> ...



non sono d'accordo.
E' utopico pensare di attrarre dei fenomeni senza CHL e nemmeno Europa.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Comunque c'è belinazzo a sky calciomercato quindi news in arrivo mi sa.
> p.s. Spero vivamente abbiano sbagliato ma nel servizio iniziale a sky hanno detto (un po di sfuggita) che Brocchi sarebbe il favorito dei cinesi.. grottesco



L'ho sentito anche io...mamma brividi


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: alleanza Galliani Gancikoff per convincere Berlusconi a prendere Giampaolo. E questa alleanza mette Galliani in posizione sicura anche per il futuro. *



facimm l'alleanzzz


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> facimm l'alleanzzz



Ahahhahahaha è vero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> facimm l'alleanzzz


Poi Galliani porta Pavoletti e Vazquez, Gancikoff va dai cinesi e dice: l'allenaz' è rott'.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi Galliani porta Pavoletti e Vazquez, Gancikoff va dai cinesi e dice: l'allenaz' è rott'.



e quando Galliani va a trattare i parametri zero dice "Sconto Scianell"?

ok, basta OT ahah


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo.
> E' utopico pensare di attrarre dei fenomeni senza CHL e nemmeno Europa.



Fidati che se tiri fuori i soldi i fenomeni arrivano, vanno a
giocare in USA,Cina,India per i soldi figurati se non verrebbero
al Milan, certo li devi pagare avere un progetto e togliere di mezzo
i 2 mafiosi, in pratica bisogna fare come il PSG e il City, anche loro
viaggiavano senza coppe come noi e non avevano neanche il 10%
del nostro blasone eppure con i soldi adesso sono tra le big d' Europa.
Certo non sto dicendo di comprare Messi e CR7 ma se vuoi tornare in
Champions con i Pavoletti,Giampaolo,Saponara, facciamo prima ad 
andare in pensione.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi Galliani porta Pavoletti e Vazquez, Gancikoff va dai cinesi e dice: l'allenaz' è rott'.



Infatti Galliani e come ciruzzo l' immortale, ucciderebbe la moglie
piuttosto che perdere la piazza..


----------



## martinmilan (20 Giugno 2016)

Sono finiti i ballottaggi!!!!!
Animo!!
Ora vedrete come tutto si schiarirà magicamente..


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2016)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro, dove Giampaolo si è presentato e ha presentato le proprie idee di calcio. I cinesi hanno già accettato la soluzione Giampaolo presentata da Galliani.*


----------



## Coripra (20 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro, dove Giampaolo si è presentato e ha presentato le proprie idee di calcio. I cinesi hanno già accettato la soluzione Giampaolo presentata da Galliani.*



Scusa, ma questa è solo una parte di quanto da te riportato in altro thread: se uno entra qui e legge solo questo (vabbè, non lo fa nessuno di noi, credo  ) cominciano le "Lamentatio Jeremiae"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro, dove Giampaolo si è presentato e ha presentato le proprie idee di calcio. I cinesi hanno già accettato la soluzione Giampaolo presentata da Galliani.*



Provo a tirare fuori una speranza in mezzo al mare di pessimismo che mi pervade.
Non sottovalutiamo un altro scenario, quello in cui Galliani stia diffondendo queste notizie su un allenatore inguardabile per fare accettare Brocchi, la scelta del grande presidente che poi non venderà il Milan per ragioni di cuore.

I cinesi potrebbero davvero avere in cantiere un terzo mister X... io mi attacco a questa speranza, questa tenue fiammella, perchè lo scenario dei cinesi tarocchi proprio mi dispiacerebbe.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma questa è solo una parte di quanto da te riportato in altro thread: se uno entra qui e legge solo questo (vabbè, non lo fa nessuno di noi, credo  ) cominciano le "Lamentatio Jeremiae"



Perchè questo è il topic di Giampaolo, il resto della notizia sta nel topic dei 3 allenatori stranieri.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo qua c'è sotto propio Galliani.. o mi vuoi dire
> che i colossi cinesi vogliono far tornare grande il Milan comprando
> Paredes,Saponara,Giampaolo e Carli???
> Io se i cinesi esistono mi aspetto che comprino Xhaka che vale 10
> ...



Xhaka? Ma per cortesia..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> xhaka? Ma per cortesia..



quoto!!


----------



## Dany20 (20 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma l'incontro, dove Giampaolo si è presentato e ha presentato le proprie idee di calcio. I cinesi hanno già accettato la soluzione Giampaolo presentata da Galliani.*


Ma io non capisco. Arrivano i cinesi e la panchina viene affidata a Giampaolo. Mah.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Xhaka? Ma per cortesia..



Xhaka lo svizzero è dell'arsenal ormai..quello si che vale un botto..
Il fratello dell'albania invece nulla di che...


----------



## kolao95 (20 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Xhaka lo svizzero è dell'arsenal ormai..quello si che vale un botto..
> Il fratello dell'albania invece nulla di che...



Io l'ho visto all'Europeo e mi pare un giocatore piuttosto normale, certo non da 45 milioni. Paredes, invece, potrebbe diventare un fenomeno, si vede già dal tocco di palla.


----------



## super87 (20 Giugno 2016)

Ma a noi Bielsa farebbe cosi schifo???


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Ma a noi Bielsa farebbe cosi schifo???



Allenatore da squadra media o che lotta per l'Europa League.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allenatore da squadra media o che lotta per l'Europa League.



Appunto


----------



## Jaqen (20 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allenatore da squadra media o che lotta per l'Europa League.



Per quello che siamo noi è anche troppo al momento.


----------



## Memories of the Time (20 Giugno 2016)

Mi immagino montolivo con Bielsa. 
Sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## kollaps (20 Giugno 2016)

Ma solo io mi ricordo le parole di Galatioto "si chiude in 6-8 settimane" e, SOPRATTUTTO, la parte della dichiarazione d'esclusiva in cui veniva espressamente specificato che il decorso della trattativa sarebbe stato funzionale alla preparazione della prossima stagione??
Forse ho preso un abbaglio eh, ma il fatto che ora Campopiano se ne esca dicendo che la trattativa è complessa oltre l'immaginabile, che il mercato vero sarà fatto a Gennaio e tutte queste fandonie non collimano con la situazione costituitasi in precedenza.
Verba volant, scripta manent.
Io del buon Pasquale Campopiano ricordo sia le notizie rivelatasi vere sia quelle false.
300 milioni stanziati per il mercato ed il merchandising l'ha detto o me lo sono inventato?
Per non parlare delle innumerevoli volte in cui disse che si sarebbe firmato il preliminare a giorni per poi invertire la rotta e dire fine giugno. 
Con closing a metà luglio...anche se ora, magicamente, è diventato settembre perchè la trattativa è davvero troppo complessa.
Beh due settimane fa non era complessa? 

Non prendiamo tutte queste notizie come vere, la cosa certa è che questi giornalisti hanno fonti sicure, ma non per forza ogni cosa che esce dalla loro "penna" è reale. 
Poi magari loro sanno la verità, ma gli viene detto di depistare, questo noi non lo sapremo mai.
Il mio discorso vale sia per i tempi della trattativa che per Giampaolo e tutto il resto.
Al 30 giugno tireremo le somme.
Forse già prima sapremo qualcosa, anche se questa calma piatta mi fa ben sperare.

p.s. Rimango dell'idea Pellegrini


----------



## zlatan (20 Giugno 2016)

No so mi sembra tutto così uguale ad un anno fa. Esclusiva con Bee il primo maggio. Closing entro 6/8 settimane. Passate le 8 settimane, la trattativa è complessa e si chiude a Setembre. Poi a Novembre, poi a inizio 2016, poi Bee è sparito. Quest'anno cambiando gli interpreti e i giornalisti di riferimento, ma è tutto uguale, adesso si parla di closing a settembre. Con l'aggravante che l'anno scorso Silvio ha stanziato 80 milioni poi bruciati da Fester, e per quest'anno invece non si sa niente. L'anno scorso in questo periodo stavamo per prendere o forse avevamo appena perso Kondogbia e JAckson Martinez, ma almeno avevamo un allenatore. Quest'anno manco quello. Ad ogni modo il termine per me è il 30 giugno, se non succede niente entro quella data è la fine con l'Ital Milan...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> e quando Galliani va a trattare i parametri zero dice "Sconto Scianell"?
> 
> ok, basta OT ahah


Sai perché mi chiamano il condor? Perché plano sui calciatori morti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Allenatore da squadra media o che lotta per l'Europa League.



Meglio che da retrocessione come Giamburrasca...


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2016)

Faccia da sveglio il Giampa chissà che fatica il condor a metterlo sotto.


----------



## fra29 (20 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ma solo io mi ricordo le parole di Galatioto "si chiude in 6-8 settimane" e, SOPRATTUTTO, la parte della dichiarazione d'esclusiva in cui veniva espressamente specificato che il decorso della trattativa sarebbe stato funzionale alla preparazione della prossima stagione??
> Forse ho preso un abbaglio eh, ma il fatto che ora Campopiano se ne esca dicendo che la trattativa è complessa oltre l'immaginabile, che il mercato vero sarà fatto a Gennaio e tutte queste fandonie non collimano con la situazione costituitasi in precedenza.
> Verba volant, scripta manent.
> Io del buon Pasquale Campopiano ricordo sia le notizie rivelatasi vere sia quelle false.
> ...



Concordo sul fatt che qualcosa non quadra nella versione di Campopiano.
A parte i #tuttoprocede e #vediamo i fatti dicono che anche lui abbia cambiato,notevolmente lo standard delle sue posizioni.
Due settimane di ritardo nel preliminare si sono tradotte in due mesi di ritardo per il closing.
Dice che B ha delegato Marina ma nonostante questo la trattativa è dura quando fino a,due settimane #tuttoprocedeva ma con l'unico dubbio del sì di B al contratto.
Io più passano i giorni e meno ci credo. Troppi i punti poco chiari e credibili:
- la cordata "anonima"
- il mercato concordato con quei nomi
- Galliani che si gioca la riconferma con.. Giampaolo
- elezioni di mezzo
- tempi e personaggi fumosi (tolto Galatioto che è la nostra unica speranza)


----------

